# Bean Boyz Genetics



## greenjoe (May 14, 2012)

Well i took the plunge...will do a log..should be here in a week


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 14, 2012)

never heard of them....??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2012)

I have never heard of them either.  What made you pic them?


----------



## AmateurAspirations (May 14, 2012)

I just checked out their site and I am intrigued by a few of the varieties they have on hand. I'd like to know how this works out for you greenjoe.


----------



## greenjoe (May 14, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have never heard of them either.  What made you pic them?



i read his interview in skunk mag...so i checked his site out...looks good..i asked them a question...and i had a on-line chat with Batts?..thats what he told me.. ...he explained the 3 strains i was looking at...he seemed very knowledgeable..and the rest is history...and if it turns out dank like he explained to me...im in .......and if not i won't order again....same like i do every time i order from a new place....and i like variety 


and if you look at what i have been growing here , you will see that i buy from different breeders...(direct not thru banks,i just prefer that)......... imo


EDIT:.....not true...i got the lollypop thru hemp depot...my bad


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2012)

Cool.  Will be watching your grow.  There are many strains only available through banks--there is really no reason to shy away from reputable seed banks.


----------



## greenjoe (May 14, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Cool.  Will be watching your grow.  There are many strains only available through banks--there is really no reason to shy away from reputable seed banks.



And you are 100% correct...
peace


----------

